# SeaArk SuperJon 1872MV Tunnel Remodel (All Pics on Pg1)



## lowblazah (Nov 21, 2011)

I've been looking for a SeaArk 1872 for a while. (not a very common boat around these parts) I finally found one 4 hours away from where I live. Got it pretty cheap as the owner was a duck hunter and his wife viewed it as a "military boat" and she wanted something more for sunning and water skiing with.







Long story short...I was looking for this hull to make myself a forward mounted Center Console for river running. for the most part this boat was ideal (minus the work I knew I would have in store for me converting it) On the next pic you'll notice my apprentice hard at work figuring how all this is going to take place.










First order of business was to get it off the trailer and on the ground so I could get in and out of it easily to tear it apart. So made a cradle for it out of 4x4s and installed some casters on it.










Tore out all the carpet, floor and the console.





Saving top half of side console to possibly mount to a cabinet for my center console. Cut the welds and removed from the livewell.





Removed and stripped YEARS of carpet glue...this was pretty easy once I found out that Epoxy Stripper is the best way to do this!





Mocked up where and how high I want my console so i can work on the cabinet while I have it flipped over to fix some leaky welds.









Flipped it over this weekend to get access to these leaky "welds".





The welds actually turned out to be burn through from a previous attempt at fixing cracked rib welds. 




Turns out these were not my culprit...but I did find a few cracks by the tunnel.





Crack by the tunnel.





Next step is to get it to my buddy's shop who has a tig welder and have him patch this up. But that wont likely be until after Thanksgiving.

Some of the items this boat is going to get are Hyd Steering, Hyd JackPlate, 6 new tempress hatches (as this boat doesnt have much for storage. Plus I need to add a livewell in the rear bench.) AntiSkid Vinyl flooring, bimini top and some HID Lights for running the river at night. And last but certainly not least....a new motor...






Stay Tuned....My goal is to have this done by spring.

*Updated pics without having to scroll through all 6+ pages.*




















































































[youtube]UqjTNbHi63k[/youtube]


----------



## Firescooby (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## Brine (Nov 21, 2011)

That boat looks stout. 8)


----------



## lowblazah (Nov 21, 2011)

Brine said:


> That boat looks stout. 8)




yeah...she's girthy. but thats why I wanted it!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 23, 2011)

Real nice canvas to work with. Keep us updated can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Nov 23, 2011)

It does look stout, and that 90 is going to be right at home on the back.
Nice start on your project Lowblazah. I was looking for a Sea Ark
when I found this Lowe. Sea Arks are very popular here and used
mostly on the flats. Keep the pictures coming...Jerry


----------



## lowblazah (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks guys...I'm excited to get it welded, painted and flipped back over to start the inside. 

Ordered the baystar hydraulic steering kit today. Then almost pulled the trigger on a CMC PL-65 jackplate but called Bob's Machine first and they are supposed to have a self contained unit for sale starting Jan 1. So I think I'll wait on that until I see what they have to offer.

Happy Thanksgiving guys!


----------



## lowblazah (Nov 28, 2011)

Just dropped it off at the shop to get it welded...


----------



## hsiftac (Nov 29, 2011)

Awesome boat man. Should be great for getting at those minnesota river flatheads I always see pictures of!


----------



## lowblazah (Nov 29, 2011)

hsiftac said:


> Awesome boat man. Should be great for getting at those minnesota river flatheads I always see pictures of!



Flatheads you say??????


























Is it spring yet?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice kitties, Hows the boat coming along


----------



## lowblazah (Nov 30, 2011)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Nice kitties, How the boat coming along



I'll be checking in on it sometime today.


----------



## hsiftac (Nov 30, 2011)

haha exactly what I'm talking about, I may have to move to minnesota


----------



## lowblazah (Dec 7, 2011)

Welding should be completed by tomorrow...he's made good progress with the limited time he has had.

Patched up the transom holes from numerous depth finder mounts





working on the cracks by the tunnel.













Before....





...and after





Sanding and exterior paint is next while I have this beast flipped over.


----------



## bulldog (Dec 7, 2011)

You should consider Steel Flexing the bottom while it is flipped over. I wish I did mine when I had it flipped. I regret it every time I take it out and it leaks ever so slightly. I truely do not believe you would regret it, ever.


----------



## lowblazah (Dec 8, 2011)

Steel Flexing?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 8, 2011)

SteelFlex is a product you can coat the underside of your boat with. Here a link to the Fasco web site that carries it. 

https://www.fascoepoxies.com/products.html

and there is a hold tread about it in the boat house forum "everything steelflex"

Hope this helps and it not a bad idea to consider.


----------



## lowblazah (Dec 9, 2011)

fool4fish1226 said:


> and there is a whole thread about it in the boat house forum "everything steelflex"



22pages of posts later I will say it looks good...but way too glossy for me and I've found (googling) on a few other sites that people have had it chip when beaching frequently. (which is my main shoring method.) 


Probably going with a PPG sealer and Paint instead.


----------



## hsiftac (Dec 9, 2011)

Looking forward to more progress! What do you plan on doing with all the whole boat now that you are going to have the console so far forward? Will you have a leaning post/bench to sit on while steering? Also are you going to make some storage or a live well?


----------



## Brine (Dec 9, 2011)

I'd skip the steelflex primarily because the hull isn't riveted. If you ran on top of matted vegetation, I'd say do it. Otherwise, I'd just make sure the leaks are sealed after leaving the welder and put whatever paint you want. If you run the boat on the bank, the steelflex will come off.


----------



## lets fish salt (Dec 10, 2011)

dont know about stealflex !but airboat hulls comming out witha new coating . that replaces polemer if spelt wright ! will get name maker and will poat it. seen it on air boats sliding on pavement! plus have a hard time grinding it off once aplyed to hulls :idea: will list how to get it soon!


----------



## lowblazah (Dec 11, 2011)

hsiftac said:


> What do you plan on doing with all the whole boat now that you are going to have the console so far forward? Will you have a leaning post/bench to sit on while steering?



I'm thinking about using a butt seat right behind the console. As far as the room left over I plan on using it for seating, grilling, card playing, cooler placing, and extra fishing buddy storage.


----------



## lowblazah (Dec 12, 2011)

Started sanding...Think i'm going to get myself a 2nd DA and a 2nd helper to get this done...its a messy job. Everything in my garage is coated in brown paint dust. #-o


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 13, 2011)

The bottom is alway a pita and even more so with a 1872, but when that is done the real fun can begin.


----------



## lowblazah (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow...that was a dirty dirty dirty job....but we got it done. 4 guys with 4 sanders took about 3 hours to get it stripped down. Now its time for an acetone scotchbrite scrub bath and then some sealer.


----------



## lowblazah (Dec 27, 2011)

Sealer is on. Paint is next.


----------



## lowblazah (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## hsiftac (Dec 27, 2011)

Looking good what color is it gonna be?


----------



## lowblazah (Dec 27, 2011)

hsiftac said:


> Looking good what color is it gonna be?




I'd love to keep it this battleship grey color but I think I'll be going the "khaki tan" color...it will hide the river scum line better. Grey would require me to clean it everytime i got off the river.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 28, 2011)

That’s looking really good, I do like the gray also but you’re probably right about keeping it clean


----------



## lowblazah (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks...yeah the MN river is like fishing in watered down chocolate milk. 

I did have a really nice vision of keeping the Grey then using the lettering style the Navy uses for my DNR Registration numbers...






But I thought it might be hard to keep clean and come off too "tactical" for my wife tho. She wasnt thrilled with the boat when I brought it home and it was all camo'd out. So i am trying to make it semi-tactical looking/but clean looking enough to double as a pleasure boat too so she will come with me from time to time. lol. 

I actually dropped off the khaki colored sample I have at the PPG dealer yesterday. He should have it ready for me tonight. Hope to have it painted and flipped back over by the weekend.


----------



## lowblazah (Dec 29, 2011)

got the base coat of color on last night


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 29, 2011)

That's a great looking paintjob! Better than factory.

Now, I know this is a dumb question, but exactly what is the purpose of the tunnel in the hull? Are they designed this way to run outboard jet units, or do they allow for less draft with a prop drive? I haven't done much research on these boats, in fact, the pictures of your boat is the first good look I've gotten at one. Now my curiosity is peaked!


----------



## lowblazah (Dec 29, 2011)

this boat is a prop tunnel. The tunnel allow you to run your prop higher allowing access to shallower water.


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 29, 2011)

So it DOES work for a prop drive. That's the answer I was hoping to hear, as I thought about modifying the hull of my Triton in this manner, but I wasn't sure if it would work.

In theory, I would also think that a tunnel could be modified in such a way that the foot of the outboard would almost be flush with the bottom of the boat. Of course, to have this much tunnel, you'd probably have to start it almost at the bow, and taper it back. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Ride_Klein (Dec 30, 2011)

Great looking boat. Can't wait to see what you have in store.

PSG- Look at the "Texas Flats Cats". They are exactly what you're talking about. Super shallow running outboard boat used down here on the gulf coast.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 30, 2011)

That paint job looks outstanding! nice work


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 30, 2011)

Lookin good can't wait for you to flip it and get started on the build


----------



## lowblazah (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments...we got the 2nd and final coats on last night! I'm super excited to be done with this part and get it flipped back over. I'm sick of looking at it upside down.


----------



## LonLB (Dec 30, 2011)

*VERY NICE!*


----------



## Ride_Klein (Dec 30, 2011)

Paint is turning out very well. Looks like you have a great space to work on it too. If you get the chance post a few of the shop. I'm envious for sure.


----------



## lowblazah (Dec 30, 2011)

shop is a disaster since gutting began. I'll post shop pics once I'm able to clean it up a bit. One corner is completely full of gutted parts.

However heres a sneak preview.






:wink:


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Compared to my shop, in terms of cleanliness....yours looks like a hospital operating room!

Of course, it's impossible to keep a welding shop clean for very long, with grinder dust, welding fume accumulation and fallout, and then the dust from being on a dirt road to begin with, I do the best I can, but it's usually a mess. 

Again, that's a very professional looking paint job! Outstanding work.


----------



## shmelty (Dec 30, 2011)

lowblazah said:


> shop is a disaster since gutting began. I'll post shop pics once I'm able to clean it up a bit. One corner is completely full of gutted parts.
> 
> However heres a sneak preview.



Only way to clean that up would be a Patriots Mat :mrgreen:


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Ride_Klein said:


> Great looking boat. Can't wait to see what you have in store.
> 
> PSG- Look at the "Texas Flats Cats". They are exactly what you're talking about. Super shallow running outboard boat used down here on the gulf coast.




I checked them out. Pretty cool. Theirs is a catamaran design, but it's pretty much the image I had in my mind of what it would look like. 

Another advantage of creating the tunnel.....you could build up the inner hull to be the level of the top of the tunnel, which would definitely be high enough to have a true self-bailing deck with massive scuppers. 

And the massive space underneath being filled with foam, would result in a totally unsinkable shallow water boat, with enough flotation that even with a heavy load, would only draft mere inches.

:idea: :twisted: :idea: Oh, man.....I got a feeling that 16 foot Triton might be getting introduced to Mr. circular saw and Mr. spoolgun!

It won't be right away, but it's definitely something to put on the back burner and think about doing at some point in the future.


----------



## lowblazah (Dec 30, 2011)

PSG-1 said:


> Compared to my shop, in terms of cleanliness....yours looks like a hospital operating room!



This pic was taken before the boat project started. picture the workbench loaded with crap and everything coated in brown paint overspray


----------



## lowblazah (Dec 30, 2011)

shmelty said:


> Only way to clean that up would be a Patriots Mat :mrgreen:



blah blah lol


----------



## thetinman (Dec 30, 2011)

great build. excited to see the finished product.


----------



## Macattack (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm not sure about a Patriots rug. I know you can find a Ram rug on discount or they might even pay you to take it.


----------



## lowblazah (Dec 31, 2011)

Macattack said:


> I'm not sure about a Patriots rug. I know you can find a Ram rug on discount or they might even pay you to take it.



I think my vikes may be paying folks to take theirs as well after the horrific year we have had.


----------



## lowblazah (Jan 3, 2012)

Well its right side up again!






I invited 10 guys over to help me flip it hoping 5-6 would show up...instead I had 9 guys show up and we had it flipped and back in the shop in about 5 mins.

Now on to the mess that is the interior....


----------



## KRS62 (Jan 5, 2012)

Did you spray,.brush or roller the paint on?

KRS


----------



## lowblazah (Jan 6, 2012)

Sprayed it with an HVLP gun.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 6, 2012)

Let the fun begin


----------



## lowblazah (Jan 6, 2012)

looky what I found on Craigslist yesterday...cheeeeeaaap too. The guy was going to scrap it.


----------



## Canoeman (Jan 6, 2012)

Awesome find on the rig and the console..

That thing is gonna be a river machine!!

Id be careful with that Vikes rug.. with the year we had it might be best to use it as a door mat


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice find why in heck would someone throw that out


----------



## lowblazah (Jan 6, 2012)

Canoeman said:


> Id be careful with that Vikes rug.. with the year we had it might be best to use it as a door mat



You should see it now after a full season in the shop...it aint quite as perty.



fool4fish1226 said:


> Nice find why in heck would someone throw that out



He bought a mud motor to convert his 20'Ark to a monster duck boat. Therefore he was selling the outboard with all the rigging, but his listing said everything was hooked up to a sea ark center console that was sitting on his garage floor. So curiousity got the best of me and I called to see if he'd be willing to sell me just the console...he was honestly shocked that someone was calling just for that and would be more than happy to basically "give" it to me.


----------



## Ride_Klein (Jan 6, 2012)

That is one great score. Congrats on letting your curiosity lead you to his door.


----------



## lowblazah (Jan 6, 2012)

Playing with the layout. I want to get the console as far forward as I can but I'm not sure how much I like the "look" of it. My ultimate goal is being able to captain the boat as far forward for increased visibility at night and also leaving as much of the open floor space open.


----------



## Ride_Klein (Jan 6, 2012)

I think it looks pretty good. The outboard hanging off the back will balance out the boat visually. If you can, put the outboard back there temporarily to help you get a better idea of what things will look like when it is all done.


----------



## lowblazah (Jan 6, 2012)

Ride_Klein said:


> I think it looks pretty good. The outboard hanging off the back will balance out the boat visually. If you can, put the outboard back there temporarily to help you get a better idea of what things will look like when it is all done.



Good call...that will help balance it out!


----------



## lowblazah (Jan 16, 2012)

Hatch Layout mocked up...the side hatches will be for all rigging except the Hyd Steering which will run through 1" conduit through the ribs. I'm plumbing in 2" conduit to the console from each side to allow me to snake in the control cables and electric.







Starting to cut hatches...






Side hatches cut...all hatches will be painted to match once i find a good solution to painting them. 






The foam cutting tool...this is a must have when removing foam.






Conduit for Hyd Steering lines in...


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 16, 2012)

looking great can,t wait to see how it turns out


----------



## hsiftac (Jan 29, 2012)

Anything new here?


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 30, 2012)

nice build to day, what is the foam cutting tool shown ?


----------



## lowblazah (Jan 30, 2012)

hsiftac said:


> Anything new here?



Small things i guess... 
Conduit all ran.
Livewell plumbing done.
Control cables ran
Working on wiring all accessories while I have the floor out.

Once the majority of wiring is done...I'll put the floor back in and paint the interior.

Not a whole lot of anything picture worthy.



TNtroller said:


> what is the foam cutting tool shown ?



It reminds me of an electric charcoal starter...its just a heating element that burns through the foam allowing you to take it out in large chunks versus billions of little pieces.


----------



## reedjj (Jan 30, 2012)

what a nice find with the SeaArk Center Console. It looks awesome up front like that! 

What are you going to do with the bait well that was attached to the console? You could use it for a drivers seat with storage right behind the console. Just like the G3 and Lowe factory jet rigs are set up. A flip flop cooler seat would be cool too. And removable. 

Awesome build! Im so Jealous! I wish I could have found a blank canvas to start from. You are building my dreamboat! A huge prop tunnel with plenty of storage and set up like a jet with fwd console!


----------



## lowblazah (Jan 30, 2012)

reedjj said:


> What are you going to do with the bait well that was attached to the console? You could use it for a drivers seat with storage right behind the console. Just like the G3 and Lowe factory jet rigs are set up. A flip flop cooler seat would be cool too. And removable.
> 
> Awesome build! Im so Jealous! I wish I could have found a blank canvas to start from. You are building my dreamboat! A huge prop tunnel with plenty of storage and set up like a jet with fwd console!



It was a two piece thing so I'm probably going to reuse the hatch and cut the rest of it up for misc stuff. I already have a livewell in the rear bench plus I'm really trying to keep the floor space open in the back for seating and gear and whatever else I need.

Thanks...its exactly what I was daydreaming about myself. now I just have to put it all together properly to make sure it comes true!


----------



## Ride_Klein (Jan 30, 2012)

Great project. That floor work is really going to make the boat ride nice. You'll be glad you did all of it.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 30, 2012)

TNtroller said:


> nice build to day, what is the foam cutting tool shown ?




I was thinking it was the cold one shown in the pic:


But then again, that's almost a required tool for *any* project, ain't it?
:mrgreen: :lol: :wink: 

Seriously, though, it's looking good. I'm curious what are the gunwale hatches used for? Access to wire harnesses, etc? Storage? Or both? 

As the gunwales of a typical johnboat with an inner hull are only about 2-3" thick, it's hard for me to think what you could actually store in that space. 

That said, ANY kind of storage on a boat is a good thing. The more, the better. My old 14 foot DuraCraft was set up for storage. 

Sadly, it's not so with my 16 foot Triton, the storage layout on that boat really sucks. The manufacturer didn't seem to put a lot of thought into the design of that boat overall. The drainage system sucks, too, all the trash flows right off the main deck and into the bilge, there's no strainer tray, etc. 

Now that I've had the boat for over 2 years, I've worn the new off it, and at some point, I'm going to end up taking a saw to it, and making some storage areas. When I get to that point, I reckon I'll post some pics on here!

Anyhow, keep us posted on the progress of your boat. Ought to be a really good setup once it's done. Joining the ranks of many other good projects here. Personally, I think the boat manufacturers could take some lessons from a lot of folks on this board about how a boat ought to be built!


----------



## lowblazah (Jan 30, 2012)

lol...plenty of beer has been invested in thus far... that's one expense I opted not to track on the budget.

Yes the side hatches are for rigging. The local ETEC dealer requested a 3" hole for harness and all controls. Well I couldnt provide a 3" run any way I looked at it. So I'm running everything through the side walls and down. (Exception being the hyd steering cables, they only come in 20' so I made a dedicated run straight down through the ribs with 1"pvc) There is about a thumb width space between the sheet of aluminum on the side and the side ribs. So I am going to try and run as much as possible myself to make his job as easy as plugging everything in and fine tuning the motor. The ETEC harness itself has almost three 1" electrical plugs. 

If its clean enough once I get everything ran, I may store a few things in there...but their main purpose is access to rigging, elec wires and making it easy for me to add accessories later. Just snake from the side to the center console and the run to the rear is easy.

I hear you on the storage...this boat had a big storage bench added to the front deck, I'm not putting it back in so I have to make as much storage as I can. I'm kicking around adding another dedicated anchor storage hatch in the very front of the bow deck as well. We'll see tho on that.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd definitely go with a dedicated storage hatch in the bow for an anchor. They're real nice to have. 

And a quick note on anchor ropes:
I keep my anchor rope, and a lot of other ropes aboard my boat, "daisy-chained". When done properly, you can deploy a line really quick, without worrying about tangling. Try this method once, it's a great method for storing large amounts of line in a small compact space, but still being readily deployable.


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 9, 2012)

All wiring and controls/steering cables are ran. Even ran an extra pair of 14ga to each spot just incase I want to add something later.





Mounted new bilge and livewell pumps, also added 1/4" aluminum stock for additional support for the transom. I'll be putting 24"x18" sections of .100 aluminum over the pumps for my gas tanks to sit on and to keep the bottom sealed off and clean.





Floor will be going back in next...then painting of the interior. Also working on making 2 rear hinged lids for the gas tank area that will sit flush with the rear bench. Giving me a spot to fight fish.


----------



## PSG-1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Good idea to run the extra wires, in case you add something later. Better to have it and not need it, than to end up needing it, and having to try to pull wires through conduit later on....trust me, that's a PITA!

Interesting that you used regular PVC instead of the gray electrical PVC, or the flexible nonmetallic conduit, but then again, with regular PVC, there are a wider variety of fittings and elbows that can be used.

Looks like it's coming along pretty good. Keep us posted!


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 9, 2012)

If I could do it all over again...it would be some other kind of conduit...getting stuff to pull through those 45's is a PITA!

Any of the flexible pvc was ridiculous in pricing compared to the regular pvc.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 9, 2012)

Getting closer and closer. Looks great keep the pictures coming


----------



## PSG-1 (Feb 9, 2012)

lowblazah said:


> If I could do it all over again...it would be some other kind of conduit...getting stuff to pull through those 45's is a PITA!



I bet. Even with a fish tape, it can be a major aggravation. One trick I've learned is to mock up the entire run of conduit without gluing anything, then, pull your wire through a straight section, fish it through your 45 or 90 elbow, then, pull it through another straight section, and so on. 

At that point, you make a few wraps with some electrical tape, or some saran wrap, around your wires where each joint is to be glued (this protects the insulation from the glue) then, glue your fittings. It's a LOT easier than trying to pull through all the elbows. 

I use this method when assembling the gray PVC, and the glue used to assemble that type of PVC doesn't seem to affect the insulation of wires, even without a protective wrap of tape. I can't say what regular PVC glue might do to insulation, though, especially if you skip the step of wrapping each joint with tape or the saran wrap.


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 9, 2012)

[youtube]UqjTNbHi63k[/youtube]

Cutting rear deck lids on a CNC Plasma cutter at my buddys shop.

Then Bent them up on his really nice brake.










All set.





Tomorrow he'll weld the seams and reinforce with some c channel.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 10, 2012)

=D> Sweet that's going to look great


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 10, 2012)

Last night after I got home and threw the cut out platforms for my tanks in.







Threw the floor back in (will rivet it down later)...And lastly I "installed" my new trash can


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 14, 2012)

reinforced the aluminum panels with some aluminum angle to allow a full gas tank to sit on them without bowing them. Also cut some holes to get them out a little easier.







Might play with the rear lids tonight to see if I can get them in place.


----------



## vahunter (Feb 14, 2012)

Is there any concern on the rear panels for the gas tank rattling when motor is running or hitting chop? Nice build btw


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm planning on rubber trimming the perimeter of those panels just to stop them from any sort of movement/rattling.


----------



## vahunter (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome. Just curious because I bought a brand new boat last year and took the aluminum floor off and weatherstripped the ribs to prevent rattling, I hate unneeded noise


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 15, 2012)

Didnt have much time last night but I did set the lids in place to give an idea how they will look...These will be vinyl'd along with the top of the rear bench.


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 16, 2012)

Braced them up with some custom bent angle. Had to shave the one side down to accomodate for the platforms in the rear corners.






Anyway...they're strong now...I bounced on them last night while in place and they didnt even flex. Going to install them on the hinge tonight hopefully.


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 17, 2012)

Rear cover/lid is done and installed. 













Now its time for sanding, prepping and painting of the interior.


----------



## hsiftac (Feb 17, 2012)

great work, looking forward to seeing it all painted up


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 17, 2012)

hsiftac said:


> great work, looking forward to seeing it all painted up



Thanks...and yes...me too!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 17, 2012)

That looks great and sturdy too =D> almost like you knew what you were doing :LOL22:


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 17, 2012)

I surprise myself sometimes.


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 17, 2012)

vahunter said:


> Awesome. Just curious because I bought a brand new boat last year and took the aluminum floor off and weatherstripped the ribs to prevent rattling, I hate unneeded noise



I missed this comment. I did this exact same thing before I laid this floor back in. Every stringer got weatherstripping applied to the top of it. (Wish I would have gotten a pic but I was in a hurry to get the floor back in.)


----------



## PSG-1 (Feb 17, 2012)

That's going to look really good once it's painted. heck, it looks good already. That ought to give you a nice solid platform to stand on while fishing.


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 20, 2012)

Attempted first coat of sealer, but I ran out  Picking up some more today...it already looks 1000x better!


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 24, 2012)

Alright...what do you guys think? This is the vinyl anti-skid flooring Mari-Deck that I am planning on using.

TAN or Camo? 






I was thinking Tan but it looks like it would be really light in color and the MN river is a muddy bastard. Hence the idea of switching to the camo color. I have larger samples coming to see what they look like in person.


----------



## vahunter (Feb 24, 2012)

Tan if you don't plan on it getting too dirty. Camo if your it's gonna get real muddy


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think the Tan would look better however the Camo or OD green my be more practical.


----------



## Ride_Klein (Feb 24, 2012)

Camo is my choice as well. I painted the inside of my boat with a grey and it looks horrible after about 5 minutes with the Texas mud. Have to wash the whole thing out before it is presentable again. My only concern with the camo would be heat with the sun beating down on it.


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 24, 2012)

Ride_Klein said:


> Camo is my choice as well. I painted the inside of my boat with a grey and it looks horrible after about 5 minutes with the Texas mud. Have to wash the whole thing out before it is presentable again. My only concern with the camo would be heat with the sun beating down on it.



Thats what I'm scared of...the Minnesota river is a muddy muddy mess sometimes. The tan is my first choice but I'm thinking its not dark enough to cover up the muddy footprints and catfish poo/slime. The camo seems to have more dark breakup colors to it which might hide that better.


----------



## PSG-1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Probably best to go with a color that closely matches the color of the mud/sand where you will primarily operate the boat, so any dirt in the boat won't be as noticeable.


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 24, 2012)

Here are the larger samples i got today...







The paint on the boat is a khaki tan. Pic makes it look grey alomst. Not sure if the silt/dirt would show up worse on the darker one or not...now I'm really at an impass...might have to let the wife choose.


----------



## vahunter (Feb 25, 2012)

I like the one on the right


----------



## ChitownBasser (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry. Quick question. Is it better to prime/paint outside first? Or is it a preference thing?


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 29, 2012)

ChitownBasser said:


> Sorry. Quick question. Is it better to prime/paint outside first? Or is it a preference thing?



I don't think it matters...I had this boat flipped over for some hull repair so I took the opportunity to paint it while I had it bottom side up. My boat takes at least 8 guys to comfortably flip it due to its size.


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 29, 2012)

vahunter said:


> I like the one on the right



As does the wife. Camo it is.


----------



## lowblazah (Mar 1, 2012)

Jack Plate mounted and Tethering straps added for rear lids





Bilge lines plumbed and fastened.





Access Hatches installed.





Slowly but surely we are making progress.


----------



## hsiftac (Mar 1, 2012)

Pretty sweet, looking forward to seeing it complete


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 2, 2012)

Low that really starting to take shape, some great craftsmanship


----------



## vahunter (Mar 2, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## PSG-1 (Mar 2, 2012)

That's looking really good. Those hatch covers turned out nice.

I'm looking at the last pic, remembering my little 14 foot Dura Craft, when I put a floor in it. And it reminds me of the excellent design I had for drainage and ease of cleaning the deck. Since you said that the area you operate in has a lot of mud, I was thinking of the issue of cleaning the boat.

Not sure what you have planned for deck drainage, but...here's an idea, and this is how I did it with my 14' Duracraft:

the rear bench seat on my boat did not go all the way to the hull. There was a gap of about 2" under that seat.
Also, between the front edge of the bench, there was roughly a 2" space before the next rib, where my inner hull began.

So, I used a piece of aluminum angle as wide as that gap, and cut to the width of the hull.... with 3 notches cut on the bottom side, and covered with stainless mesh. This piece of angle was left removable, so it could be lifted out like a tray. 

With that setup, this was the easiest boat in the world to keep clean, regardless what I was doing, such as oystering, crabbing, catching bait, etc. All I had to do was hose the deck down, and any debris was captured in the 'tray' that fit between that rear bench seat and the rib. It kept all that trash out of the bilge, and out of the bilge pump, as well.

Again, I'm not sure exactly how the hull and bench seats are configured in your boat, but a design like I mentioned might be worth considering.


----------



## lowblazah (Mar 2, 2012)

PSG-1 said:


> That's looking really good. Those hatch covers turned out nice.
> 
> All I had to do was hose the deck down, and any debris was captured in the 'tray' that fit between that rear bench seat and the rib. It kept all that trash out of the bilge, and out of the bilge pump, as well.



Dan, 

You got a picture of that? i do like that idea.


----------



## PSG-1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Unfortunately, I don't have a picture. I wish I did have a picture of that design, it would be much easier than trying to explain. I'll try to draw it out and scan it.




I'm a crappy artist, but hopefully, this gives you an idea of what I'm talking about.





The small gap in front of the rear bench seat is where the angle tray fits. If I remember correctly, I used 2 inch aluminum angle for the tray on my boat. Of course, for a wider gap, you could use a piece of 1/8" plate, and a press brake to bend it to a 90 degree angle.

The vertical leg of the angle fits flush up against the vertical surface of the bench seat, and the flat leg acts as the drain tray, with the slots cut into it, with mesh or perforated metal secured over each slot. The forward edge of the flat side of the angle will wedge tightly against the vertical surface of the rib directly in front of the bench seat. With it placed in there like this, it catches all the debris before it reaches the motor well/bilge area, keeping it much cleaner, keeping junk from accumulating under the bench seat.

You cut the angle to the width of the inside of the gunwale, long enough that it doesn't slip all the way down to the bottom, and so it's just below flush with the level of the inner hull/floor. Since the gunwale tapers inward as it reaches the floor of a boat, this is what keeps it from slipping around, that and being wedged between the bench seat and the rib just in front of it.

Again, I wish I had some actual pictures, but my chicken-scratch drawing should give you an idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## lowblazah (Mar 6, 2012)

I like the idea...I just dont see how to implement that into my system...I'm going to try and do something like that though...if nothing else...just to make sure all the water sprayed to the back drains properly...whether I have a trap or not...we'll see.

Anyway...on to more pics...

Livewell in mocked up and drilled. Once Vinyl is in, I'll install.





Control cables ran out to the rear, cut notches for my bilge lines....









Had to cut a wedge to make my console sit up nice and straight...the floor has a nice angle here so I had to accomodate for that





Here I'm playing around at the end of the night trying to get a feel for how everything will drive...gotta say...I like it alot so far!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lovin it =D>


----------



## bigwave (Mar 6, 2012)

That boat is looking real nice. I have one question. Why do you guy's put the center console forward? To me it would seem more stable to drive the boat with the console centered. Don't take this the wrong way..I was just curious if there was a reason to have the console forward. Your build is awesome.


----------



## lowblazah (Mar 6, 2012)

bigwave said:


> That boat is looking real nice. I have one question. Why do you guy's put the center console forward? To me it would seem more stable to drive the boat with the console centered. Don't take this the wrong way..I was just curious if there was a reason to have the console forward. Your build is awesome.



I've been in several riverpro's and other CenterConsle boats...centering the console in the middle or in the back always seems to place a large obstacle in the way when you get 2 or more guys in it. Plus I drive at night...A LOT. So putting the console up front gives me more visual of whats coming my way along with ensuring I dont have to look over anyone that may be sitting on the front deck. Obviously your way is the more popular choice as most manufacturers charge extra to have the console moved forward and all their OEM options have the console where you suggested.


----------



## PSG-1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Putting the console forward also puts the weight forward, evening out the load. This means you can idle in shallower water without hitting bottom, and it also means when you're planed off, you can run a little shallower, because you can trim the motor up a little more, without porpoising, like it would normally tend to do with the weight toward the rear. Also, having the weight forward makes the boat turn tighter at slower speeds, as it shifts the pivot point forward.

On my jetboat, I originally had my console about a foot and a half farther toward the bow than where it is currently positioned. I moved it back to give a little more deck space in front of the console, between the console and the elevated part of the front deck. I noticed when I had the console further up, the stern didn't tend to squat as low when idling in shallow water.


----------



## Ride_Klein (Mar 6, 2012)

Looking great. That console is going to be nice when it is way past dark and you're hustling to make it home in time to get cleaned up and to the office.


----------



## bigwave (Mar 6, 2012)

Well that makes sense to me now....low your mod is freaking awesome....yours too PSG-1......I really want a jet boat now..... :roll: For my wish list.....tig/mig welder and all the stuff you guys have.....hell I think a business could be had with all the old tins here in florida......you never see mods like the ones on this site around here.......keep up the good work guys......bigwave out.


----------



## lowblazah (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm going to try like hell to get this to the dealer by Thursday to get the motor system checked and rigged properly!

That means alot has to happen...including getting the main floor vinyled, console mounted, motor on...then getting it over there before I go test my luck at trout fishing in Iowa this weekend. (no boat needed for that)


----------



## bigwave (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey low, that black paint looks killer, I have been following you mod and you have done one hell of a job. What are going to power that thing with?


----------



## lowblazah (Mar 12, 2012)

Its actually Herculiner. The top rail was already taking a beating from going in and out of it and rubbing stuff across it, so I had to do something. Once I get my black SeaArk Decals back on I think I'll like it alot more...but right now it hasnt fully grown on me.

Motor will be this...


----------



## bigwave (Mar 12, 2012)

Sweet that thing is gonna fly.


----------



## lowblazah (Mar 13, 2012)

So I got about 3/4 of the way through finishing the main floor vinyl last night, but I ran out of friggen glue! what a bummer. and since it has to be a solvent based outdoor carpet glue, I have to take a 30 mile trip to a mom and pop shop to get more. (lowes and HD doesnt carry it). ARGGGGGHHH


----------



## PSG-1 (Mar 13, 2012)

lowblazah said:


> So I got about 3/4 of the way through finishing the main floor vinyl last night, but I ran out of friggen glue! what a bummer. and since it has to be a solvent based outdoor carpet glue, I have to take a 30 mile trip to a mom and pop shop to get more. (lowes and HD doesnt carry it). ARGGGGGHHH



Gotta hate when stuff like that happens. But it's looking good! You're almost ready for the water.


----------



## lowblazah (Mar 15, 2012)

Vinyl is all finished






Console is in, Hyd steering helm pump is hooked up. Electrical is up next.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 15, 2012)

Getting closer, The vinyl looks great =D>


----------



## PSG-1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Man, that vinyl looks good!

I noticed you have a fishing seat at the console. On a long ride, there isn't much support for your back with that seat. I think about this kind of thing, because I have a screwed-up sciatic nerve, doesn't always bother me, but if I have to drive any distance in a vehicle, or if I'm sitting down for a long time, it's a real PITA...literally. 

A swing-back seat would be perfect, but the problem is, most of those swingback seats are well over 3 feet wide, and they are suited for big center console fiberglass boats. I thought about a swing-back seat when I first did my jetboat, but the width was an issue. 

Too bad they don't make a small one, about 2 feet wide, that would be perfect for center console tin boats like ours.


----------



## bigwave (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey Low, What exactly is that vinyl that you put on your deck? Is it carpet? It looks killer by the way. It kinda looks like commercial grade dust catcher that you would see in an entrance way of a business.


----------



## lowblazah (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks guys!



PSG-1 said:


> I noticed you have a fishing seat at the console.



yeah, there isnt much for long rides were I'm at. I live 4 blocks from the river access. So the furthest I'm running is 5-7 miles. I didnt even want a seat in there but figured I'd put something there to put my butt on when I am running the longer distances. If I change my mind and want to put something in there with back support that should be pretty easy.





bigwave said:


> Hey Low, What exactly is that vinyl that you put on your deck? Is it carpet? It looks killer by the way. It kinda looks like commercial grade dust catcher that you would see in an entrance way of a business.



Thanks...I like this stuff alot! https://marideck.net/products.htm


----------



## vahunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I like that vinyl! How is it on barefeet in the hot sun? What did it cost to do your boat?


----------



## lowblazah (Mar 15, 2012)

vahunter said:


> I like that vinyl! How is it on barefeet in the hot sun? What did it cost to do your boat?



I dont know yet...lol...but I bet its gonna be somewhat warm. for 6'x21' it was $270 shipped. Plus they sent about 3 lineal ft of extra.


----------



## hsiftac (Mar 15, 2012)

looks awesome, any plans for rod holders?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice! What's your first impressions on the vinyl? Is it difficult to work with?

Did you/can you wrap it around edges very well?

I've always wanted to do vinyl in my boat, but I worry about getting it to wrap around hatches.


----------



## lowblazah (Mar 16, 2012)

hsiftac said:


> looks awesome, any plans for rod holders?



Thanks! Yeah, I have 8 Scotty bases that I am planning on locating around the sides and rear of the boat. Location as to where is still being worked on as I am trying to make them as inconspicuos as possible.




dyeguy1212 said:


> Nice! What's your first impressions on the vinyl? Is it difficult to work with?
> 
> Did you/can you wrap it around edges very well?



I love it so far...seems really durable. It wraps fairly easy...I did use a blowdryer along the bends to make it a tad more plyable so it would lay flat and adhere nicely.


----------



## lowblazah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks great that motor is amazing. What kind of deck light is that?


----------



## lowblazah (Mar 26, 2012)

They're LED. Some guy who builds signage was offering them up for free on one of our local fishing forums. I grabbed 3, however I dont think I'll need any more than one...LOL.


----------



## vahunter (Mar 26, 2012)

I'll take a light  boat and motor looks great!


----------



## PSG-1 (Mar 26, 2012)

It's looking really good! =D> So, when's the maiden voyage?


----------



## lowblazah (Mar 26, 2012)

As soon as the dealer get its tested/tuned! Then its game on!


----------



## bigwave (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey Low, that boat just looks mean, awesome job.....How fast do you think she will go?


----------



## lowblazah (Mar 27, 2012)

No clue...with the 75hp Merc it would go low 30's mph. I'm after the MPG's tho...not the MPH


----------



## lowblazah (Apr 4, 2012)

Got the a phone call from the dealer today stating my boat was done. I immediately changed my plans and grabbed my fishing buddy and headed to the river!







My son's expression is a good summary how I feel about the overall performance of the rig!





Needless to say, today's trip was a huge success (in both of our opinions).


----------



## novaman (Apr 4, 2012)

Simply fantastic =D> =D> . You've done a splendid job with Your craftsmanship and ingenuity. The way You've laid out the design, and mods is really great =P~ . Hopefully The Wife likes it as well as Your son. When I did my 20', my CFO thought I was spending a lot of $ on a plain ole boat, until I showed her that her chaise lounge would set in the open area behind the console and seats. Acceptability achieved :roll: I hope You have as much fun with it as You deserve.


----------



## PSG-1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow! That picture of the boat sitting in the water looks really good. Heck, it looks like a factory-new boat. Excellent work. Glad to see you made it to the water and you're already getting some enjoyment out of all those hours of work.


----------



## bigwave (Apr 4, 2012)

Great job low, I really like your boat super clean and lots of room.....you little guy looks happy too. =D>


----------



## lowblazah (Apr 6, 2012)

Well got out last night and gave the fishing a serious effort...

No big flatheads yet....and no fish for me yet...but my buddies were catching them...






Biggest fish was a 10lb Channel Cat...





The layout is pretty sweet...just need to learn the sweet spots on my hydraulic jacker.


----------



## Novicaine (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice!
Your interior is close to how I hope mine ends up: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=24908
I like the openness and the tall forward center console for river running.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome build and even better to get to enjoy it =D>


----------



## 1munford (Apr 10, 2012)

awesome boat and catfish


----------



## lowblazah (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks guys...I got the seat tracks back in and modified so I have seating again. Floor drains, 4 other rod holder bases, HID headlights and a floor for the console is up next.

Weather has been crappy and cold lately which doesnt help the motivation so hopefully I'll have those items done soon. My son is already eager to get back out!


----------



## lowblazah (May 9, 2012)

Couple things I've done with it since putting in some time on it.

Put a whale tail on it last night hoping this will help keep the nose down on my holeshot.





Put 2 HID headlights on the front...these babies light up the entire river valley.





Installed some floor drains to help with cleaning and spraying it out.





Figured I'd throw a fish pic in here too...My buddy caught a pretty nice sized spawned out 25" walleye catfishing the other day...pesky buggers...cant keep them off the cut bait this year.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update - I like the lights.


----------



## ChitownBasser (May 9, 2012)

I'm envious. Such a beast of a boat. Looking good. =D>


----------



## LOWEBIGJON (May 9, 2012)

WOW I'm impressed... =D>


----------



## klaypigeon (May 9, 2012)

Only question left is...what is your next project? :wink:


----------



## lowblazah (May 10, 2012)

klaypigeon said:


> Only question left is...what is your next project? :wink:



To go fishing!


----------



## Dman23 (May 10, 2012)

Love the boat you did an amazing job! It is very simple like i did my mod which i love. 

That will make one mean fishing boat!


----------



## PSG-1 (May 10, 2012)

Looks great! Glad to see you getting some enjoyment from the hard work. 8)


----------



## CountryRN (Jul 23, 2012)

You have one killer rebuild. I just purchased an old Sea Ark 1860 cc and would love to do a rebuild on her. I am seriously wanting to put some storage access under the bow deck and have considered putting my gas tanks under there as the previous owner already has the tanks moved to the edge of the platform now. How much substructure did you run into when you cut the deck out and is it all full of foam? Also where did you get your access panels from.

Thanks


----------



## lowblazah (Jul 26, 2012)

CountryRN said:


> You have one killer rebuild. I just purchased an old Sea Ark 1860 cc and would love to do a rebuild on her. I am seriously wanting to put some storage access under the bow deck and have considered putting my gas tanks under there as the previous owner already has the tanks moved to the edge of the platform now. How much substructure did you run into when you cut the deck out and is it all full of foam? Also where did you get your access panels from.
> 
> Thanks



Thank you! Theres alot of sub-structure there...I had to cut through a fairly large support on the front deck and remove A LOT of foam. it felt super weak after I did it...almost to the point of regret. However once I put the Tempress Hatch in and secured it down it really stiffened it back up. 

I was originally looking at the 1860 CC model but it was just too narrow for me. Good luck!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey Low, great work...very clean build and well thought out. Good skills with the welder too. 
With the console up front, it looks like it rides pretty flat. Great Job =D>


----------



## You Know (Aug 14, 2012)

On you back seat, did you remove all the foam? I'm thinking of putting hatches for added storage just don't want to lose all my foam, do they make any inserts that work with he hatches?


----------



## lowblazah (Aug 15, 2012)

You Know said:


> On you back seat, did you remove all the foam? I'm thinking of putting hatches for added storage just don't want to lose all my foam, do they make any inserts that work with he hatches?



Yes...the back section that had the hatches cut in it is now foamless.


----------



## Badbagger (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice job, that's a MONSTER boat!


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 27, 2012)

lowblazah said:


> You Know said:
> 
> 
> > On you back seat, did you remove all the foam? I'm thinking of putting hatches for added storage just don't want to lose all my foam, do they make any inserts that work with he hatches?
> ...




Careful, the foam cop might get word about this. :roll:


----------



## Brine (Oct 27, 2012)

When my boat grows up, it wants to be just like this. Congrats =D>


----------



## lowblazah (Oct 27, 2012)

Thx Brine.

Psg...the foam cop can suck it...i needed storage! Lol


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 27, 2012)

LMAO, my sentiments, as well!

It was the same way with my Triton 1650SC when I did the front deck modification. I hated to remove foam, and I tried to put it back where I could, but I simply had to change the configuration of my boat, to fit my specific requirements, so, foam or not, I got it done.


----------



## Zum (Oct 28, 2012)

Great work,well thought out.
Really like the way the boat has the ribs going both directions;super solid.


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sick boat man, that sucker must fly with that 90 on it!


----------



## Badbagger (Nov 17, 2012)

Finalized the deal on an 1872 myself and will be repowering. How fast does that 90 push it? How well does that whale tail help in keeping the bow down and lastly, how are you liking that Etec?


----------



## lowblazah (Nov 19, 2012)

Badbagger said:


> Finalized the deal on an 1872 myself and will be repowering. How fast does that 90 push it? How well does that whale tail help in keeping the bow down and lastly, how are you liking that Etec?



I can get about 33-35mph. I put the whale tail on to do the opposite when on plane. It allows me to get the nose up and out of the water...before hand I could run about 27-28mph...now I am in the low to mid 30's.

Lastly the Etec is probably the smoothest, quietest, most efficient 2-Stroke outboard I have ever owned. It barely uses any oil, and I can go a long long ways on 6 gallons of gas.


----------



## Badbagger (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks, in your opinion is it worth spending another grand for the 115 Etec? I can get a 90 for $6600 and a 115 for $7600 brand new.


----------



## lowblazah (Nov 19, 2012)

Badbagger said:


> Thanks, in your opinion is it worth spending another grand for the 115 Etec? I can get a 90 for $6600 and a 115 for $7600 brand new.



Absolutely


----------



## Badbagger (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 27, 2012)

You been cathing any fish in that boat?


----------



## lowblazah (Dec 27, 2012)

Negative...boat is covered and has 10" of snow on it


----------



## Rjennings (Dec 27, 2012)

Thats awesome, good to see a boat restore thread! Plus i bet it was alot of fun to do too if u like that kinda thing!


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 29, 2012)

Man I got buddies that moved to northern states for work, pay is better but everytime I go fishing in December, January, Feburary I remember why I love living in Florida.


----------



## CB540 (Jan 2, 2013)

Very Nice. Where did you get the live well from? I would like to add one to my boat. Thanks,Chris


----------



## cavman138 (Jan 2, 2013)

Impressive boat man. That paint job looks professional. Nice wide open floor plan. Good work.


----------



## lowblazah (Jan 4, 2013)

CB540 said:


> Very Nice. Where did you get the live well from? I would like to add one to my boat. Thanks,Chris




I had a buddy who is a plastic welder make it for me along with the storage tubs for the other hatches.


----------



## lowblazah (Jan 8, 2013)

Gators5220 said:


> Man I got buddies that moved to northern states for work, pay is better but everytime I go fishing in December, January, Feburary I remember why I love living in Florida.



If you can hack the cold the fishing can be just as good in the winter! (Except for the hibernating flathead)


----------



## reedjj (Jan 19, 2013)

Great looking boat and and amazing work!


----------



## Badbagger (Jan 24, 2013)

Keep going back and forth between your pics on the one I've got... same exact boat but with exposed ribs. I like the covered look and more finished looking BUT I'd lose some floor space... It'd cost me a few hundred to cover the ribs.


----------



## CountryRN (Feb 14, 2013)

Low - I have looked at your threat numerous times for ideas. I am currently working on my own Sea Ark and am trying to figure how hard it would be to pull the floor up to run a few more lines. 
How difficult was it to remove your floor, and what kind/size rivets did you use to replace the floor. Also what kind of paint did you use for your boat. I know Parkers makes boat paint, but I would like to find a product that will cover and hold up well that doesn't necessarly require paying extra for the name.


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 19, 2013)

CountryRN said:


> Low - I have looked at your threat numerous times for ideas. I am currently working on my own Sea Ark and am trying to figure how hard it would be to pull the floor up to run a few more lines.
> How difficult was it to remove your floor, and what kind/size rivets did you use to replace the floor. Also what kind of paint did you use for your boat. I know Parkers makes boat paint, but I would like to find a product that will cover and hold up well that doesn't necessarly require paying extra for the name.



Floor was easy breazy once I got the console out of the way and all the screws out. Lots of corroded screws to deal with tho.

Good luck on the paint...mine is a PPG. I paid for a known good name cuz I didnt want to experiment with the paint and possibly having to redo it.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome boat! Id really like to see a pic from above looking at the whole boat layout. You have the boat I want. Im constantly on the search for a SeaArk Tunnel but Im not willing to pay for a new one.. LOL. I really like the Fwd Console. Just like on the factory jet boats!

You and Badbagger got super lucky finding SeaArks so cheap!


----------



## lowblazah (Apr 12, 2013)

lowblazah said:


> Got the a phone call from the dealer today stating my boat was done. I immediately changed my plans and grabbed my fishing buddy and headed to the river!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 12, 2013)

That's an AWESOME photo!


----------



## lowblazah (Apr 12, 2013)

Badbagger said:


> That's an AWESOME photo!



Even though its mid April...we just got a foot of snow this week. Boat is still covered in snow


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 12, 2013)

Damn it man, when I want to see snow I turn on CNN :mrgreen: Been there and done that my friend!


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 12, 2013)

Just went through the whole thread, very nice work!


----------



## lowblazah (Apr 18, 2013)

smackdaddy53 said:


> Just went through the whole thread, very nice work!



Thanks...and unfortunately...its snowing hard again today


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 18, 2013)

lowblazah said:


> smackdaddy53 said:
> 
> 
> > Just went through the whole thread, very nice work!
> ...


Believe it or not we had a late winter down here in Texas. A front just blew in this morning and it is in the 50's...cold for this time of year!


----------



## kfa4303 (Apr 18, 2013)

The boat looks amazing!!! How do you like the Etec so far?


----------



## mntackle (Apr 18, 2013)

That is a sweet rig! I just picked up an 18 ft mod v and look forward to setting it up. I'm not far from you and if you ever want some catfish company let me know!


----------



## lowblazah (Apr 29, 2013)

kfa4303 said:


> The boat looks amazing!!! How do you like the Etec so far?



"Love it!" would be an understatement.


----------



## lowblazah (Apr 29, 2013)

mntackle said:


> That is a sweet rig! I just picked up an 18 ft mod v and look forward to setting it up. I'm not far from you and if you ever want some catfish company let me know!



Cool...where are you at?


----------

